# Beethoven: Piano Concertos 1 & 2



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

1 sounds more individualistic to me than 2 which seems odd that he would show less of a unique sound with the passage of time.

On a similar note, a notion which further describes the above, the second movement sounds so unique and beautiful in 1, I just love it.

On 3 now, this is sounding like the Beethoven I know, dark, with touches of fury.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

"The Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 19, by Ludwig van Beethoven was composed primarily between 1787 and 1789, although it did not attain the form in which it was published until 1795. Beethoven did write a second finale for it in 1798 for performance in Prague, but that is not the finale that was published. It was used by the composer as a vehicle for his own performances as a young virtuoso, initially intended with the Bonn Hofkapelle. It was published in 1801 following Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, which actually had been composed well after this piece in 1796 and 1797."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piano_Concerto_No._2_(Beethoven)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hammeredklavier said:


> "The Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 19, by Ludwig van Beethoven was composed primarily between 1787 and 1789, although it did not attain the form in which it was published until 1795. Beethoven did write a second finale for it in 1798 for performance in Prague, but that is not the finale that was published. It was used by the composer as a vehicle for his own performances as a young virtuoso, initially intended with the Bonn Hofkapelle. It was published in 1801 following Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, which actually had been composed well after this piece in 1796 and 1797."
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piano_Concerto_No._2_(Beethoven)


I'm rather proud of my ears for picking up on that! Thanks Hammer.


----------



## BoggyB (May 6, 2016)

Too bad we can't change the numbering. Same goes for Mendelssohn's four (yes, four) symphonies.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think the 1st may be my favorite!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I've always loved No.1 -- esp. the Fleischer/Szell recording


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I love the last movement of #1!

Is this the first time the finale to a concerto was marked "Scherzando"?


----------



## FastkeinBrahms (Jan 9, 2021)

I love the 1st. It is my second favourite among the Beethoven piano concertos after the 4th and comes very close to it. As regards the 2nd , try as I might, I am always a bit bored by it. Maybe the interpretations I know are a bit too heavy. Can anyone recommend a recording of the 2nd piano concerto that is exciting to listen to?


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

Two things come immediately to mind:

#1, Glenn Gould, some fingers flying in the first
#2, even better, actually a lot better, to see Martha Argerich and just watch the flawless mastery of what the hands do to make the music. No extra moves, no anything except perfection.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

FastkeinBrahms said:


> I love the 1st. It is my second favourite among the Beethoven piano concertos after the 4th and comes very close to it. As regards the 2nd , try as I might, I am always a bit bored by it. Maybe the interpretations I know are a bit too heavy. Can anyone recommend a recording of the 2nd piano concerto that is exciting to listen to?


Yes, to my ears anyway - John Lill's with the Scottish National Orchestra conducted by Alexander Gibson.


----------



## FastkeinBrahms (Jan 9, 2021)

mparta said:


> Two things come immediately to mind:
> 
> #1, Glenn Gould, some fingers flying in the first
> #2, even better, actually a lot better, to see Martha Argerich and just watch the flawless mastery of what the hands do to make the music. No extra moves, no anything except perfection.


The Gould is fantastic, also the super vibrant conducting by Bernstein, listening to it right now. Also nice to hear no humming and moaning.


----------



## FastkeinBrahms (Jan 9, 2021)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Yes, to my ears anyway - John Lill's with the Scottish National Orchestra conducted by Alexander Gibson.


I found him on Spotify with recordings of the 1st, 3rd and 5th. I will see whether I can find his 2nd elsewhere. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I think the 1st may be my favorite!


I these concertos by Serkin / Kubelik. You can find them all on YT.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

BoggyB said:


> Too bad we can't change the numbering. Same goes for Mendelssohn's four (yes, four) symphonies.


And Schumann's 4th symphony and Chopin's concertos


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Love Concerto #1....really great piece...love playing it, too...excellent orchestra parts...
#2 is my least favorite LvB PC, but the finale, rondo is very good...


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Love all the concertos. 1 has a special place in my heart. When I was in my teens I used to listen to it very often after studies and before sleep. 
3rd 4th 5th 2nd or 1st, give me any of them, and I am satisfied. 

@OP, enjoy your journey, happy listening!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I haven't done a walkthrough for PC1 yet but here is the link to PC2

http://somethingclassical.blogspot.com/p/quote-of-the.html


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Olias said:


> I haven't done a walkthrough for PC1 yet but here is the link to PC2
> 
> http://somethingclassical.blogspot.com/p/quote-of-the.html


Please allow me to correct you a typo in your blog. You wrote it premiered in "Bergtheater Vienna". Correct name is "B*u*rgtheater Vienna". (U instead of E)

Besides that, you have a great blog. Congratulations!


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for this C36 - it has never crossed my mind to listen to his first piano concerto. I'll get on the case!


----------

